# holy crappie....



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's a sweet video!!! What is the box thing that has the wire coming off of it that u have sticking in the water? And what does it do?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice slabs , I like how he hides it in the flasher case and walks it over to the shanty , been there before....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a vexilar. Well in this case a marcum. It's a depthfinder for ice fishing. Shows the bottom of water column and any line in between top and bottom is a fish or your jig. Very valuable tool while fishing winter crappies that suspend. No way of telling the fish are 15 ft down over 32 fow without 1. I've went on fishing trips 2-3 hrs away and got to lake and realized I forgot mine. Without hesitation I turned around for it. I've got 2 and take both with so I have a backup if 1 poops out 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> That is a vexilar. Well in this case a marcum. It's a depthfinder for ice fishing. Shows the bottom of water column and any line in between top and bottom is a fish or your jig. Very valuable tool while fishing winter crappies that suspend. No way of telling the fish are 15 ft down over 32 fow without 1. I've went on fishing trips 2-3 hrs away and got to lake and realized I forgot mine. Without hesitation I turned around for it. I've got 2 and take both with so I have a backup if 1 poops out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Very nice. How much do those run new? Also I'm surprised this thread hasn't got more replies that was really cool!!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome video!!!! You can get different type's of flashers at different prices....anywhere from a nice used one for $150-250 to more expensive new ones for $500. All depends.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice, the graph is a Marcum LX-7, I have the same unit but 1" smaller ( LX-6) and really love it!! , I also would turn back to go home without it, LOL

Im looking at the LX-9 ( also has a camera built into it)probably after this season will try to swing one.

LX -6 is $599, Lx-7 is $699 but any basic graph is well worth the money, a used Vexilar FL-8 is all most folks need, run about $200

Salmonid


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Salmonid I've been contemplating on getting the Lx-9. I've got the 825sd camera and love it. But would really enjoy having the benefits of both worlds. Cheapest I can find them online is for around $1100. I've found them one season old for around $700-800. I may pull the trigger. Just wish we had solid ice right now too really push me too do it lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn those are some chunks. Watching those individual marks rise up out of the crowd is a beautiful thing.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is that this year? That looked like some scary ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Most likely this year. I know quite a few buddies that aRe pulling out 12-24 foot permanent ice houses with 1/2-1 ton pick ups on some lakes up in Minnesota. Earliest I can remember pulling mine out was dec 26th


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Most likely this year. I know quite a few buddies that aRe pulling out 12-24 foot permanent and wheelhouse ice houses with 1/2-1 ton pick ups on some lakes up in Minnesota. Earliest I can remember pulling mine out was dec 26th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

